# Procesador (cual elegir)



## suberojoseluis (May 15, 2007)

hola quisiera que me ayudaran a eleguir un procesador, el cual estoy un poco confundido por no aber cual es mejor, estoy entre un Pentium D 820 / 2.8 GHz / 775 DUAL-CORE  o un AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ Dual Core es que los dos me salen al mismo precio y quisiera hacer una buena eleccion.
muchas gracias


----------



## Willington (May 15, 2007)

el athlon es de 64  bit el otro de 32 bits a largo plazo creo que es mejor el de 64 bits ...


----------



## enecumene (May 15, 2007)

estoy de acuerdo con Willington el Athlon es mucho mejor en cuanto a rendimiento se refiere y es mucho mas rapido y mas potente...suerte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2007)

yo me plantearia un CORE2 aunque sea el de gama baja 6300, despues se le puede subir un poco.
AMD a caido en desgracia por decir poco, 

A dia de hoy toca core2 y grafica de Nvidia.


----------



## rampa (May 15, 2007)

Amigos... no creo que exista persona mas fanatica que yo con respecto a AMD .... maquinas persdonales tengo 2 y todos los años las cambio... ademas tengo 10 mass en mi cyber todas AMD y jamas compre un PENTIUM.

Pero viendo en paginas comparativas en todos los test los dual core de Pentium superan a los de AMD.

Suerte.

P.D: habra a esperar la nueva gama de AMD


----------



## suberojoseluis (May 16, 2007)

Otra cosita no entiendo muy bien eso de la frecuencia en que trabajan los amd, algunas personas dicen que los amd son mas rapido pero veo que trabajan a menos frecuencia que los intel. si me pueden ayudar con mis dudas se los agradesco
muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

Eso es muy sencillo de entender, cuando realizan un "calculo" se necesitan un numero de ciclos de reloj, si un micro necesita 10 ciclos de reloj y el otro lo hace con solo 5, a la misma frecuencia el de 5 ciclos es el doble de rapido.

Es como los albañilesuntamiento y los autonomos, con el mismo presupuesto, los autonomos terminan antes la obra, No es que cobren mas es que no pierden el tiempo.


En cuanto a AMD creo yo que se han dormido en los laureles, a mi personalmente nunca me ha gustado intel, mientras la historia de AMD  deberian dominar el mercado sobretodo ahora con los micros de varios nucleos. 
No olvidemos que AMD desde sus inicios se dedicaba a grandes computadoras.

Pero las pruebas  que he realizado con los core2 los superan con creces, hasta los core2 de gama baja con 2 megas de cache.


----------



## Fierros (May 19, 2007)

hola.. para serte mas concretamente mejor las respuesta.. yo te explico que diferencia tiene.. una con otra..

las dos podran tener la misma velocidad en GHZ o MHZ pero.. la que le gana al mejor procesamiento en soft como windows y programas etc's, es intel pentium... pero en cambio las AMD ATHLON tienen un muchisimo mejor procesamiento para lo que seria todo de sistema de entretenimiento... y mucho mas si es DCORE.. 

asi que primero pensa para que vas a comprar el micro.. si es para juegos.. un AMD ATHLON.. si es para soft.. OFFICE ENCARTA PHOTOSHOP, etc INTEL PENTIUM..

GRacias..

Daniel


----------



## rampa (May 19, 2007)

Fierros dijo:
			
		

> hola.. para serte mas concretamente mejor las respuesta.. yo te explico que diferencia tiene.. una con otra..
> 
> las dos podran tener la misma velocidad en GHZ o MHZ pero.. la que le gana al mejor procesamiento en soft como windows y programas etc's, es intel pentium... pero en cambio las AMD ATHLON tienen un muchisimo mejor procesamiento para lo que seria todo de sistema de entretenimiento... y mucho mas si es DCORE..
> 
> ...



Lamento desilucionarte amigo fierro pero donde empezo a perder AMD fue con la salida masiva de los core duo , dado que hasta el momento habia perdido terreno frente a AMD. Y esto hablando tanto en calculo y en grafica.

con solo poner en el google reviews intel vs amd aparecen gran cantidad de paginas especializadas donde nos muestran los resultados.
Una de las paginas es la de techreport y aqui se puede ver claramente:
http://techreport.com/reviews/2007q1/cpus/index.x?pg=1

De todas formas fui y sera fiel de AMD y elijo precio... igualmente estoy a la espera de la nueva familia que esta por salir y son los nuevos quad core, los AMD Phenom y ahi los vos a querer ver a los chicos de intel.

aca pueden leer mas datos de la web oficial de AMD:
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~117412,00.html?redir=dtqc01

VAMOS CARAJO!!! jejejeje... encima compraron ATI ...


----------



## ars (May 19, 2007)

Mira entro los qeu vos citas te combiene el Amd, si quieres de INtel fijate qeu sean de la serie 9xx.(ya que estos poseen muchas mas memoria cache). espero qeu te alla ayudado. suerte


----------



## Fierros (May 26, 2007)

mira te digo la verdad.. mi jefe.. en donde yo trabajo en una casa de electronica.. donde el sabe bastante de pc.. se compro un amd2 core duo y le anda a los re santos pedos, especialmente el battlefield 1942 y el 2....

te digo algo.. yo lo jugue.. y la jugabilidad de eso.. es mortal...

vos aceme caso a mi.. pero si te compras amd que sea amd2 de core duo


----------



## xevi05 (May 30, 2007)

Como en todos los productos depende de lo que pagues tendrás.

Ahora bien depende del dia puedes comprar bien de precio.

Una buena compra puede ser el AMD X2 4800, 117€ + impuestos y rendimiento de un INTEL Core2 DUO E6400 de 215€ + impuestos.

Y una placa excelente ASUS M2N-VM DH mATX, 79€ pero con todo todo todo, chipset nidia, Wi-Fi, DVI, FIREWIRE, perfecto si te quieres montar un Media Center
http://es.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=345

Resumen tendras lo que pagues, pero a veces hay sorpresas.

Saludos


----------



## Kyon (Jun 1, 2007)

core 2 duo extreme es considerado como unos de los mejores procesadores del mundo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 1, 2007)

I el precio? suena muuuuuu caro


----------



## PER-AquileS (Jun 1, 2007)

Ese procesador es mi sueño dorado, por ahora solo tengo el D, y para que esta rapido tambien.


----------



## scraw (Jun 1, 2007)

suberojoseluis dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera que me ayudaran a eleguir un procesador, el cual estoy un poco confundido por no aber cual es mejor, estoy entre un Pentium D 820 / 2.8 GHz / 775 DUAL-CORE  o un AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ Dual Core es que los dos me salen al mismo precio y quisiera hacer una buena eleccion.
> muchas gracias


Hola!
Mira queres una recomendacion? "AMD"
Hace 8 meses que tengo mi AMDX2 3800+ y el resultado que da en juegos, multimedia y ofimatica es excelente ademas del bajo precio que tiene,Buscate ademas las caracteristicas,(cantidad de cache,Cantidad y tipo de Instrucciones, Tecnologias incorporadas(HYPERTRANSPORT) )
Si queres inclinarte por alguno te recomiendo ese.
Saludos!
Y Pensa Bien que te vas a comprar y posetea tu decision.
Saludos!


----------



## Kyon (Jun 6, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> I el precio? suena muuuuuu caro


Es un tanto caro pero vale la pena


----------



## Apollo (Jun 23, 2007)

Este foro está dedicado a la electrónica y sus aplicaciones.

El tema no está relacionado con la electrónica, es competencia de la informática.


----------



## d4rkbruj0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola, con trespecto a la diferencia de trabajo entre amd e Intel y sus respectivas frecuencias, tiene que ver con la cantidad de unidades internas de cada procesador y el tipo de instruccion empleada para cotejar la "velocidad" real de cada empresa.

  Lamentablemente no dispongo en este momento de mucho tiempo (me tengo que ir a trabajar...), pero si le interesa a alguien puedo explicarlo mas profundamente. =)

Cyas


----------



## Poloplo (Dic 24, 2007)

Hola amigos electronicos!
Cuando vi este post me quede viendo todos los mensajes que escribieron 

A mi opinion...las dos empresas ya sea AMD o INTEL se merecen un aplauso ! por poder disfrutar (aveces porque otras veces te re calentas ) con sus buenisimos micros.
Yo antes me gustaba mas AMD que INTEL...pero pasando el tiempo me di cuenta de que en si no hay mal micro...solamente que si se le da un buen uso correcto y que los componentes se adecuen en la mobo y todo ande perfectamente.. no hay mas que pedirle porque vayamos en el tiempo de antes,solamente unos años antes con la era de ``los celerones y durones ´´ (excelentes micros) y pues en tan solo un tiempo ha avanzado la tecnologia y se ha llegado a un punto que los dos estan parejos.Ya sea AMD o INTEL y recordemos los micros 8088,o 286,386,486 y varios mas que a ese tiempo eran pero......mas que poderosos micros y ahora con la gama que ofrecen las dos empresas,son expectaculares !  en mi caso,yo siempre tuve INTEL pero de baja gama ya sea este celeron que estoy ahora escribiendo,y de AMD solo jugue a los juegos como `` BF 1942´´ y `` BF 2 ´´ y me gustó AMD !  y despues vi un C2D de INTEL y tambien me gustó mucho,pero en fin cada uno tiene sus gustos y dependiendo del dinero que disponga para la ``Nueva PC´´ y compra lo que puede o que guste .

Espero que mi opinion pueda serle de ayuda a alguien !
salu2 de URUGUAY


----------



## oacrtheshadowman (Ene 27, 2008)

suberojoseluis dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera que me ayudaran a eleguir un procesador, el cual estoy un poco confundido por no aber cual es mejor, estoy entre un Pentium D 820 / 2.8 GHz / 775 DUAL-CORE  o un AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ Dual Core es que los dos me salen al mismo precio y quisiera hacer una buena eleccion.
> muchas gracias



Depende las prestaciones q le quieras dar el PC q llevara el procesador, pero aqui te dejo unas cositas simples para q te guies mejor:

Pentium d 820/ 2.8 Ghz/ 1MB cache por procesador, Bus LGA 775: Este procesador es como la gama economica de la Core Duo, no recomendable si piensas usarlo para aplicaciones como diseño o programas pesados, ya q las instrucciones de este procesadores no son tan extensas como las de un Core Duo

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (En realidad unos 2.4 - 2.6 Ghz relativos,AMD siempre engañando con su "xxxx+") de 512KB a 1024 KB (1MB) cache por procesador, Socket 939: Un bus mas ancho q el del pentium D, diseñado con baja cache de primer y segundo nivel, pero mayores prestaciones de instrucciones y ancho de bus (hasta 1000Mhz FSB) Si vas a sacarle provecho a esos 64 bits, ese procesador es el q te recomiendo. Por ende ten en cuenta q según el procesador q desees adquirir, es la board q debes comprar, ambas tecnologias son diferentes, (solo te lo aclaro por si te queda inquietud al respecto.).


----------



## jechu094 (Feb 8, 2008)

bueno yo no compraria un procesador doble nucleo si utilizaria xp ya que el xp no esta diseñado para usar los dos nucleos y por lo tanto si le pones un dual core de 1.8ghz (3.6GHZ) al sistema operativo xp no te va a rendir como deveria 

ahora si usas vista (no lo recomiendo) si te va a rendir como es pero yo utilizaria xp o comprote un pentiun 4 de 3.0ghz minimo que te sale mas barato y te rinde igual con todos los sistemas operativos.

sinseramente no creo que deves usar un amd (a menos que quieras gastar bastante para un micro que te va a durar un año) yo tuve uno y nadamas duro 2 años de vaina porque era un windows 98


----------

